# Post pics of your peacocks



## utimag

Hey everybody i did a post a couple days ago to post your eureka peacocks but i also wanted to see everybodys other peacocks. So please post your peacocks i will start with mine thanks.

My Eureka

























My Lwanda fry he's 1.5in.

















My Bi-color 500 fry he's 1.5in.

















Thank's for looking i hope to see everybodys peacocks :thumb:


----------



## hsean

nice i will have to get my camera out tomorrow and snap a pic of my strawberry albino.


----------



## utimag

Thank's i didn't think anybody was going to post any pic's. Can't wait to see your albino hsean :thumb:


----------



## Dacrittergitter

Very nice peacocks utimag, I'll share a few pic's.


----------



## utimag

Thank's Dacrittergitter nice looking flametail iam glad you posted your pics. :thumb:

p.s. whats the last peacock?


----------



## kerbchek




----------



## spilonotus

Here are my peacocks, hope you like them.


----------



## Guest

*spilonotus*
Which species is this?









That's not what I think it is, is it?

~Ed


----------



## Guest

Aulonocara stuartgranti Cobue Regal









Aulonocara stuartgranti Maulana









Aulonocara baenschi Benga









Aulonocara stuartgranti Ngara

















~Ed


----------



## utimag

Hey kerbchek great looking peacocks how big is your Bi-color great fish. :thumb:

And to spilonotus all your peacocks are great but that ngara flametail is exellent and the 5th pic is that a Aulonocara sp. "Turkis" it's a nice looking fish. :thumb:


----------



## utimag

Hey Marduk nice looking peacocks that baenschi Benga has great color.

Thank's for posting everybody it's great to see those great colors. :wink:


----------



## Guest

utimag said:


> Hey kerbchek great looking peacocks how big is your Bi-color great fish. :thumb:
> 
> And to spilonotus all your peacocks are great but that ngara flametail is exellent and the 5th pic is that a Aulonocara sp. "Turkis" it's a nice looking fish. :thumb:


That's what I thought that fish was, and if it is...more pics please! That is a beautiful peacock and very difficult to find...

~Ed


----------



## utimag

Yes more pics, i been trying to find that peacock for a long time.


----------



## spilonotus

Yes it is an Aulonocara sp. "Turkis" Thanks for the compliment gentlemen


----------



## utimag

:drooling:  Exellent looking peacock wish i had one especially one that looks like that. :drooling:  :drooling:

Thank's for the pics :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Man I love the Turkis peacock... It's amazing what the germans have been able to accomplish line breeding peacocks...


----------



## ChromisNZ

Hi all. his is one of my A. stuartgranti 'Maleri'


----------



## Hoosier Tank

Partly because you asked for them but mostly because I am so darn proud of them.... Others are better photographers but here are my best so far.

My Benga


My Bi-color 500


My Rubescens


My Sulfur Head


----------



## jenandcoffee

wow, great pics & fish!!! :thumb:


----------



## vulturex

Wow, some great looking peacocks there

*ChromisNZ*
Man thats some big guy, how old ?

Last photos of my Rub


----------



## ChromisNZ

vulturex said:


> *ChromisNZ*
> Man thats some big guy, how old ?


Hi vulturex. He's around 2.5 years old.


----------



## utimag

Man great looking fish everybody thanks for posting. And to jenandcoffee great looking Sulfur Head.


----------



## Howler33

Vulturex and ChromisNZ you both have awesome looking fish.


----------



## jenandcoffee

thanks  peacocks are my new found love! i've never seen fish so proud in my life..... if that makes sence....lol!


----------



## PaulineMi

Beautiful fish everyone! :thumb: One question...are each of your peacocks all sharing the same tanks? I'm seriously considering doing an all male peacock tank and am wondering if they stay colored up like that when they are together.


----------



## Guest

The more aggressive species in larger tanks (6ft tanks) will all stay fully colored.

However, I would NOT mix more than 2 stuartgranti types together. They will constantly fight if there's more than two... (My ngara and cobue seem to ignore each other, but I have a 7ft tank and they're both like 2-3 years old).

And I would NOT put any of the chitande types in that tank setup.

stuartgranti, masoni, koningsi, baenschi, jacobfreibergi, lwanda, walteri, maulana, etc should get along fine (well, not kill each other rather if there's adequate hiding places, etc) in a 6ft or larger tank.

Hope that helps,
~Ed


----------



## ChromisNZ

Howler33 said:


> Vulturex and ChromisNZ you both have awesome looking fish.


Thanks Howler33.


----------



## Cole1309

awesome variety of peacocks. looks very good. are u breeding any of them?


----------



## PaulineMi

Thanks Marduk.


----------



## CW75LEA

Spilonotos
What kind of Peacock is your second pic? I have seen that at the LFS but thought it was a hybrid. I think they are very pretty.


----------



## @nt!x

Aulonocara "German Red"

















I believe this is his sexy wife!


----------



## james1983

here's my albino, this was the second one i had. so far both have been killed.


----------



## Guest

CW75LEA said:


> Spilonotos
> What kind of Peacock is your second pic? I have seen that at the LFS but thought it was a hybrid. I think they are very pretty.


That's a Aulonocara "strawberry" or Aulonocara "Dragon Blood".

Both are man-made variants, do not occur in the wild.

~Ed


----------



## spilonotus

CW75LEA wrote: 
Spilonotos 
What kind of Peacock is your second pic? I have seen that at the LFS but thought it was a hybrid. I think they are very pretty.

That's an Aulonocara fire fish, line bred from Germany.


----------



## CW75LEA

That is what I thought. They are gorgeous.


----------



## Tybo

Some old, some new...

German Red









Strawberry









Baenschi's

















Stuartgranti









Gertrudae









Lwanda

















Masoni


----------



## utimag

Great looking peacocks Tybo thanks for posting them. :thumb:


----------



## Alisonj




----------



## itsalmosteasy




----------



## itsalmosteasy

Now let's see some more!!!


----------



## itsalmosteasy

One more of a super awesome fish :thumb:


----------



## rpc07




----------



## ChromisNZ

This thread is great but it would be better if people ID'd their fish :wink:


----------



## CW75LEA

Here are 2 shots of mine. I am not sure what kind he is though.


----------



## utimag

Great peacock's everybody i am glad to see everybody is still posting there great looking peacock's :thumb:


----------



## PaulineMi

Some of my new "babies". 
[/img]

























I have all the species names written down. Some are peacocks and some haps....sorry I don't know which is which yet. Have to wait until they get their adult colors.


----------



## Duarte101

PaulineMi 1st picture one in the middle looks like a young ngara flame tail with a bicolor 500 under it 
2nd picture
Ngara on the left Bicolor in the middle and lithobate on the right
3rd picture 
one heck of a good looking O.B peacock im about 95% sure i got those right 

ill post pictures of my peacocks tomorow


----------



## PaulineMi

Hey Duarte101 you probably have the Bicolor and Lithobate right as those are names that are included on my new fish list. :thumb: The ngara flame tail isn't on my list of new fish though. Here's the list:

Copadichromis Azureas
Copadichromis Trewavasae
Otopharynx Lithobates
Protomelas Taiwan Reef
Aulonocara Maulana Bicolor 500!
OB Peacock - Superman
Aulonocara Blue Neon
And one with a "trade name" of "Blue Tiger Peacock"

Thanks for the compliment on the O.B.


----------



## Duarte101

well then that 1st one has to most likly be the blue tiger peacock cus i know for sure its not the 1st 7 names on ur list lol


----------



## PaulineMi

:thumb:


----------



## non_compliance

yeah, that OB superman is saaweet! I think you got the pick of the litter.... I saw the LFS had a cool looking bright yellow OB guy... I don't know what it was, but he'll be mine if he's there when I go back without mini-me....


----------



## morningsky

I am sorry my photo skills are lacking. Here are some pictures of my peacocks:

LWANDA









OB Peacock (the fish in the background is an unknown auloncara x borelyi hybrid)










Gold Peacock? hybrid









Ruby Red









My Ruby Red did not want a photo taken. (He is kind of a male diva) :lol:


----------



## non_compliance

I've probably posted these before... but here goes again.. the ruby is in the dirt courtesy of the OB...


----------



## lopes2434

he was a good fish


----------



## jennye0

Lwanda









Rubescens









OB









Eureka









Hybrid, maybe a ruby crystal?


----------



## saturnine

here ara some of mine..
stuargranty maleri









baesnchi








OB


----------



## Howler33

Morningsky...great capture of the Lwanda flaring his fins, beautiful fish.

Jennyeo...beautiful Rubescens and Lwanda.


----------



## All Out Tony

Aulonocara Baenschi WILD
















Mutt but nice
















J. Eureka
















young Aulonocara Rubescens


----------



## josmoloco

albino hybrid at 1"


----------



## SupeDM

Heres My Flametail He is about 7 years old and still breeding well.







a better picture here








His eyes are fine just glare in picture.


----------



## reptiler13

my german red


----------



## non_compliance

Good lookin fish.


----------



## Duarte101

Ngara Flametail








Albino Eureka have 2 males but other one is scared of the camera
















Sunshine Peacock
















O.B Peacock

















thats about 1/4 of the peacocks i have X-X


----------



## seattle_530

I got a pic of my Flametail,Eureka and Bi color having a beauty contest.

http://i1195.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... IM9283.jpg


----------



## des

Here are a few of mine.


----------

